

Google Inbox now available to Everyone - z3phyr
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2015/05/thanks-to-you-inbox-by-gmail-is-now.html

======
thyselius
How do I set a custom signature? Can't find it anywhere in the app or on the
website, anyone knows?

~~~
mrdavid
The new features (swipe to delete, undo send, and custom signatures) are
missing from the updated versions of Inbox on both iOS and Android.

~~~
mrdavid
It turns out the new features were enabled server side as they became
available later in the day.

